# Gibson introduces Kist Novoselic Custom bass



## thedarkoceans (Oct 1, 2011)

Gibson is helping to celebrate the 20th anniversary of Nirvanas _Nevermind_ album with the introduction of the *Krist Novoselic* Signature RD Bass. The grunge bassist used an RD Artist series bass during his years with the trio and as such, the new bass is a recreation of its predecessor, with Novoselics own customizations. 
The RD body shape is an offset design reminiscent of a curvier, funkier Thunderbird. Both the body and glued-in neck are maple, accompanied by an Obeche fingerboard with acrylic dot inlays. 
Gibson says that the combination of woods, matched with the strings-through-body design and three-point bridge, greatly increase the instruments sustain and resonance. The pickups are a pair of Seymour Duncan Hot Stack STK-J2s in the neck and bridge positions, with the knobs configured Volume/Volume/Tone.




In keeping with the classic vibe, the bass has Grover shamrock-key tuner, and the body and neck are both have a sleek Ebony nitrocellulose finish.
The Gibson Krist Novoselic Signature RD Bass is shipped in a hardshell case comes with the companys limited lifetime warranty. The basses will be shipping soon, and have an MSRP of $2,199. For more info, visit the Gibson website.
*Gibson Krist Novoselic Signature RD Bass Specs:*



Body: Maple
Neck: Maple, glued-in
Fingerboard: Obeche
Frets: 20
Inlays: Acrylic Dots
Tuners: Grover Shamrock-Key, 20:1 ratio
Bridge: String-thru 3-Point with Adjustable Saddles
Pickups: Seymour Duncan Hot Stack STK-J2n, STK-J2b
Finish: Nitrocellulose


IMO is too expensive.and so Kurt's Fender signature.they bouth them for nothing and customized them,and now companies make money over them.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 1, 2011)

That's a Gibson design? I didn't know that 

Toshiya from Dir En Grey has a similar ESP signature bass.






It just has covers over the single coils.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2011)

It'll probably street closer to $1600, not too bad for a limited edition, USA made bass. Heck, that's much cheaper than the last few basses I've bought. 

As for the shape, 90% of ESP Japan's shapes are copies.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As for the shape, 90% of ESP Japan's shapes are copies.



I'm very well aware of this, but I just hadn't seen that one anywhere so I figured they at least had that one


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 1, 2011)

Murmel said:


> That's a Gibson design? I didn't know that



Yep, since the 1970s 


This is a cool bass, and not a bad price. I'm surprised they hadn't made a bass for Krist earlier than this.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks pretty nice!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I'm very well aware of this, but I just hadn't seen that one anywhere so I figured they at least had that one



The one above it is also not an original ESP design. It looks to be a bass variant of the Jupiter/BillyBo.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 1, 2011)

Gibson basses...bleh.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 1, 2011)

I want to try that bridge, it looks nice.


----------



## ericsleepless (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome. Bass in the first picture would look sick as a 5 string.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 1, 2011)

A friend of mine got to go to the Gibson factory a couple months ago, and saw the original bass used to design these. He said it was the filthiest instrument he'd ever seen. One o the Gibson employees embarked that he thought there had been black tar heroin stored in the bridge at one point. 

Cool design, always good to see Gibson doing something a little unconventional, even if it is a reissue from their more hit-or-miss experimental days in the 70s.


----------

